# Bowhunt West Central Illinois during the rut!



## z71mathewsman (Mar 11, 2007)

OK,,,,,,I am reposting this again,since I can't get deposits from wannabees.Day dreamers! I'm helping this farmer out on this group of hunters.This is a private farmer,Do it yourself bowhunt! 6 full days of bowhunting monster whitetails in Scott Co,IL. The hunt is $900,,,,,folks,,,,check around,this is a great price! Lodging is not included.I have aeriels of the farms in hand,the farms are 340 and 560 acres.They will be a total of 6 bowhunters on the farm.The dates are Nov 10th-Nov15th. They are crops on the property (Corn,soybeans,and CRP for bedding areas.They are a group of 4 hunters the week before this hunt,but there is still not the pressure you get on a outfitter hunt.So if you haven't booked a hunt yet,PM me,I will get back with you. I have 3 spots available on this hunt.I will be scouting this farm March 23rd and 24th.So if you want to see this farm first I understand.  Pleaseeeee only serious bowhunters contact me on this hunt. 
                                                            Thanks,,,,,Randy


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 14, 2007)

*Illinois!*

anyone? Sure was a lot of intrest a month ago.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 15, 2007)

*ttt*

Thanks!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 15, 2007)

*Illinois!*

Only a $200 deposit is required to book this hunt!


----------



## short stop (Mar 15, 2007)

This  is a great deal  for a week  hunt  guys . 
free bump for the Z man


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 19, 2007)

*Illinois!*

I have just one more opening.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 25, 2007)

*Illinois!*

ttt


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Mar 28, 2007)

I WOULD DEF. BE INTERESTED IN THIS IF I COULD GET SOME MORE INFO. ON THE PLACE LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE THAT ONE SPOT LEFT.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Apr 20, 2007)

*Illinois!!!*

Still one more left!


----------



## z71mathewsman (May 12, 2007)

*Illinois!*

ttt


----------



## z71mathewsman (May 15, 2007)

*Illinois!!!*

ttt


----------

